# Bumper



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

Ive noticed this on a lot of other altimas too.

00-01 altimas are fairly low to the ground from the front, adn the bumper support sucks ass, if you hit one of those parking things, ur bumper has a chance of popping from the sides.
This happened to my car, and its a bitch having to hti it back in, and tighten it every otehr day. I took it to a shop and it worked the first time, and the second time, but it came loose again today. 
Any suggestions on how to fix this annoying problem.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

no one eh?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

JB Weld that bitch!


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

which means waht


----------

